# Gefrorene Kugel ab 3.3.3 kein Bedarf mehr möglich



## Aluarin (12. März 2010)

Hoi,

grad im englischen Forum gelesen, kA obs hier schon wer gepostet hat, ich hab zumindest nix gesehen =)

Ab dem nächsten Patch ist es nicht mehr möglich auf die gefrorenen Kugeln Bedarf zu würfeln:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12680047996&sid=1&pageNo=2#36

*schnipp*
Yeah it just takes one person to press Need after everyone's pressed Greed on the Frozen Orbs and you miss out. But the good news is that in patch 3.3.3 this won't be the case anymore -- the roll for Frozen Orbs will be an_ automatic_ Greed roll. Rejoice! 
*schnapp*

Also.. ich freu mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (12. März 2010)

Und jetzt? Wo war, denn das Problem bei den Kugeln?


----------



## Meeragus (12. März 2010)

richtig so


----------



## Totebone (12. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Und jetzt? Wo war, denn das Problem bei den Kugeln?



das 4/5 Gier machen (normal oder?^^) und ein depp dann Bedarf macht und fröhlich mit der Kugel wegläuft


----------



## Tikume (12. März 2010)

Wieder eine technische Regelung um die menschlichen Unzulänglichkeiten zu regeln.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Und jetzt? Wo war, denn das Problem bei den Kugeln?



Vor kurzer Zeit haben Leute darauf gewartet das alle, wie seit ca. 1,5 Jahren üblich (zumindest auf meinem Server), Gier gerollt haben und selbst dann die kugel mit Bedarf einzustecken.

Gute Änderung!


----------



## ScreamSchrei (12. März 2010)

Finds gut das es nun automatisch läuft. Macht das ganze angenehmer.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wieder eine technische Regelung um die menschlichen Unzulänglichkeiten zu regeln.



Ja leider.


----------



## Psycokain (12. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Und jetzt? Wo war, denn das Problem bei den Kugeln?




Du liest jeden Tag hier im Forum und spielst selber WoW, also was soll die bescheurte Frage? Warteste darauf das dir wer ne korrekte Antwort gibt um ihn nachher zu flamen das das alles doch kein Problem ist und er dan auch "Bedarf" machen soll und das sei doch kein Ding, mimimi?

Oder du willst uns einfach verarschen!


----------



## Bethesthel (12. März 2010)

bei uns im Realmpool (Hinterhalt / Embuscade) würfeln seit der Ankündigung, dass die Kugeln für sinnvollen Kram eintauschbar sein werden, 70% der Leute Bedarf drauf

insofern: gute Regelung

aber, wenn ihr schon dabei seid: nehmt das wieder raus, dass man auf bestimmte Items kein Bedarf mehr machen kann - es suckt doch derbe, wenn man als Eule kein Bedarf auf Stoff-Sachen würfeln kann, obwohl es gar keine entsprechenden Leder-Caster-Items gibt etc.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (12. März 2010)

so ein schwachsinn -_- wo ist das problem das alle bedarf würfeln? 
 das ist wie beim schwertgriff oder jedem random mount...
 schön das man auf sowas zeit verschwendet


----------



## Karius (12. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Und jetzt? Wo war, denn das Problem bei den Kugeln?



Sagte der Needklicker? ^^


----------



## Sengor (12. März 2010)

ich finds super das das jetzt geändert werden soll. mich ärgert das auch das ständig irgendwelche idioten bedarf auf die kugeln machen und abhauen


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (12. März 2010)

Psycokain schrieb:


> Du liest jeden Tag hier im Forum und spielst selber WoW, also was soll die bescheurte Frage? Warteste darauf das dir wer ne korrekte Antwort gibt um ihn nachher zu flamen das das alles doch kein Problem ist und er dan auch "Bedarf" machen soll und das sei doch kein Ding, mimimi?
> 
> Oder du willst uns einfach verarschen!



Ne wieso verarschen. Eine Gefrorene Kugel. Oh mein Gott! Hilft mir ich sterbe. 
Wenn schon beim ersten Run die Kugel weggewürfelt wurde durch 'Bedarf', dann sollte man so schlau sein und es beim nächsten Mal selber tun... 
Man jetzt bin ich wahnsinnig man soll denken...

btw: Es gab NIE Probleme bei mir mit den Kugeln. Ich hab jedes Mal Bedarf gewürfelt wie jeder andere und niemand hat wen geflamed...

@karius 
*gg*


----------



## LiamProd (12. März 2010)

Gut das es so geregelt wurde aber traurig, dass es soweit kommen musste.


----------



## Darkdamien (12. März 2010)

bei uns drücken immer alle bedarf, also von daher...


----------



## Psycokain (12. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Ne wieso verarschen. Eine Gefrorene Kugel. Oh mein Gott! Hilft mir ich sterbe.
> Wenn schon beim ersten Run die Kugel weggewürfelt wurde durch 'Bedarf', dann sollte man so schlau sein und es beim nächsten Mal selber tun...
> Man jetzt bin ich wahnsinnig man soll denken...
> 
> ...




Auch wenn es nur eine Kugel ist, es geht ums Prinzip, und so wie ich vorhin gesehen habe haste grad in dem 5-er Innie Guide geschrieben das man jetzt schon für sowas Guides braucht, sei doch gesunder Menschenverstand...... aber dann gross auf etwas Bedarf würfeln auf was das JEDER gebrauchen kann, keiner aber sehr dringend..... das ist sehr gross.... meine Fresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich alles mit dem Hintergedanken dass die anderen so sozial sind und nicht bedarf machen, so war es z.B zuerst bei uns auf dem server, die einzigen die dann den scheiss einfach abgegriffen haben waren die bedarf-würfler....


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. März 2010)

Fleischy schrieb:


> so ein schwachsinn -_- wo ist das problem das alle bedarf würfeln?
> das ist wie beim schwertgriff oder jedem random mount...
> schön das man auf sowas zeit verschwendet



Das Problem ist, daß eben NICHT alle Bedarf wprfeln, weil es nicht so üblich ist.

Es soll tatsächlich Spieler geben, die nicht jeden Tag gucken ob es irgendwo irgendwelche neuen Patchnotes gibt.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (12. März 2010)

Psycokain schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nur eine Kugel ist, es geht ums Prinzip, und so wie ich vorhin gesehen habe haste grad in dem 5-er Innie Guide geschrieben das man jetzt schon für sowas Guides braucht, sei doch gesunder Menschenverstand...... aber dann gross auf etwas Bedarf würfeln auf was das JEDER gebrauchen kann, keiner aber sehr dringend..... das ist sehr gross.... meine Fresse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





> Jetzt gibts noch Guides wie sich die Leute in einer Gruppe *richtig* verhalten sollen....


Meinst du das? Wenn ja dann klick hier.


----------



## Magni (12. März 2010)

bei uns hat schon seit einführung des dungeonfinders jeder bedarf gemacht, aber is ja egal man kann sichs auch umständlich machen


----------



## Karius (12. März 2010)

Ein Staat muss kontrolliert werden, die Wirtschaft muss kontrolliert werden und die Gesellschaft muss es auch.

Warum sollten es die WoW Spieler besser machen?

Je größer die Annonymität, desto größer auch der Anreiz zum Opportunismus. 

Dass das langfristig jedem schadet ist dabei leider nicht von Belang, da es, so primitiv uns das erscheinen lässt, einfach einen weiteren geistigen Horizont benötigen würde.

Hätten wir den, hätten wir auch schon unsere Umweltprobleme gelöst. Unseren CO2 Ausstoss weiter reduziert, unsere Energieeffizienz verbessert, Umweltgifte verbannt, unsere Lebensweise umgestellt...

Stattdessen sitzen wir alle schön zu Hause an unserem Rechner, spielen WoW mit Strom aus Uran und Kohle, trennen den Müll nicht, weil dazu bis zum Raid keine Zeit mehr bleibt und erfreuen uns an uns selbst. 

Warum also sollte der Affe im Käfig, dem Besucher vor den Stangen erklären können, wie man für 50cent Futter aus dem Automaten kriegt, um ihn damit füttern zu können?

Scheinbar hat das Blizzard nun endlich auch eingesehen und tut gut daran. Weiter so.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. März 2010)

Magni schrieb:


> bei uns hat schon seit einführung des dungeonfinders jeder bedarf gemacht, aber is ja egal man kann sichs auch umständlich machen



Hmm, seit der Einführung des Dungeonfinders also. Warum habt ihr es euch umständlich gemacht und alte Gepflogenheiten geändert?


----------



## Teldriir (12. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> btw: Es gab NIE Probleme bei mir mit den Kugeln. Ich hab jedes Mal Bedarf gewürfelt wie jeder andere und niemand hat wen geflamed...



Wenn man nicht auf Beschwerden wartet, sondern die Kugel einsteckt und schnell Gruppe verlässt, hat man auch ein reines Gewissen und denkt alle sind damit glücklich oder? ^^
Zum Topic: Also es vorzugeben halte ich für nicht unbedingt nötig. In jeder Gruppe, in die ich komme sage ich von Anfang an: "eins vorweg, bitte alle Bedarf bei den Kugeln, ich habe da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht".
Schwupps keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Thersus (12. März 2010)

wtf?^^ was auch immer der unterschied ist, ob jetzt alle bedarf oder alle gier würfeln. ganz ehrlich, wer bei sowas, oder sonst irgendwas das niemand wirklich braucht, aber jeder brauchen kann, der Meinung ist Gier würfeln zu müssen, ist ja wohl selbst Schuld^^


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (12. März 2010)

Teldriir schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht auf Beschwerden wartet, sondern die Kugel einsteckt und schnell Gruppe verlässt, hat man auch ein reines Gewissen und denkt alle sind damit glücklich oder? ^^
> Zum Topic: Also es vorzugeben halte ich für nicht unbedingt nötig. In jeder Gruppe, in die ich komme sage ich von Anfang an: "eins vorweg, bitte alle Bedarf bei den Kugeln, ich habe da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht".
> Schwupps keine Probleme mehr.



Ich bin einer immer der letzten der geht. Schön Vorurteile zu machen ohne das man mich kennt...


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (12. März 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> füg mal deinen namen in deine signatur ein



Ach wie lustig ich schmeiß mich in die Ecke. Der kühlschrankknutscher ist wieder da der Zeitreisende... Wir krönen dich zur neuen Nadja Abdel Farrag...


----------



## wildrazor09 (12. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Und jetzt? Wo war, denn das Problem bei den Kugeln?



das jeder der meint er braucht die ab 3.3.3 bedraf drauf würfelt


----------



## Schlaviner (12. März 2010)

Aluarin schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> grad im englischen Forum gelesen, kA obs hier schon wer gepostet hat, ich hab zumindest nix gesehen =)
> 
> ...



Und jetzt ? 
denkste wir können die Patchnotes nich selbst lesen ? o0


----------



## Natar (12. März 2010)

Psycokain schrieb:


> Du liest jeden Tag hier im Forum und spielst selber WoW, also was soll die bescheurte Frage? Warteste darauf das dir wer ne korrekte Antwort gibt um ihn nachher zu flamen das das alles doch kein Problem ist und er dan auch "Bedarf" machen soll und das sei doch kein Ding, mimimi?
> 
> Oder du willst uns einfach verarschen!



ja klar, warum gibts leute welche noch gier drücken?


----------



## SucheLvlPartner (12. März 2010)

muss ich wohl noch mehrere inis abfarmen und immer schön bedarf machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ja erst 300


----------



## Skyler93 (12. März 2010)

ich versteh euch allenicht mit den kugeln, macht einfach bedarf auf den kugeln und ENDE
was ist jetz daran so schlimm? ist man dann nichtmehr sozial? 
das zählt ja nur als sicherung, das keiner das ninjat, und dann whinet ihr omfg -.-


----------



## Suninho (12. März 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ich versteh euch allenicht mit den kugeln, macht einfach bedarf auf den kugeln und ENDE
> was ist jetz daran so schlimm? ist man dann nichtmehr sozial?
> das zählt ja nur als sicherung, das keiner das ninjat, und dann whinet ihr omfg -.-



dacht ich mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mach immer instant need, dann sehen das alle und können darauf reagieren, wer dann gier drückt, braucht es in meinen augen nicht...


----------



## LingLing85 (12. März 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> das 4/5 Gier machen (normal oder?^^) und ein depp dann Bedarf macht und fröhlich mit der Kugel wegläuft



That's me. I am famous!


----------



## XerroX (12. März 2010)

Schade, ich hab immer gewartet, bis alle Gier gewürfelt haben und dann Bedarf gemacht.
So hab ich eigentlich jede Kugel abgestaubt. habe nun so um die 86 Kugeln und werd sie 
dann mit 3.3.3 extrem teuer ins AH stellen - freue mich schon *hihihihi*


----------



## Fujitsus (12. März 2010)

logisch rollt man bedarf, weil die kugeln mit dem neuen patch sehr interessant werden.
wer immer noch gier drückt ist doch selber schuld!!!


----------



## blindhai (12. März 2010)

Hauptsache alle drücken das gleiche ob jetzt Gier oder Bedarf ist recht egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (12. März 2010)

auf kel hatte es von anfang an kugel=bedarf geheißen 
seit dem dungeonfinder haben sich inzwischen alle anderen  realmspieler mit denen ich unterwegs war angewöhnt auch bedarf zu klicken 
also mir egal ich gewinn eh 4/5 egal ob alle gier oder alle need


----------



## Tschinkn (12. März 2010)

Das Gejammere über den fehlenden Ehrenkodex bringt doch nix.
Wenn Rnds mit drin sind warte ich: Wenn einer Bedarf drückt, drücke ich auch Bedarf - ansonsten Gier. Sollte mich einer austricksen ists auch kein Beinbruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde die neue Regelung gut - eigentlich hätte Blizzard das von Anfang an so machen sollen.


----------



## Bellthane (12. März 2010)

Also bei uns wars am Server auch bisher immer so, dass man auf die Kugeln Bedarf gemacht hat. Weil sie eine bestimmte Klasse nicht nötiger hatte als andere. Ich habs im Dungeonfinder bisher auch immer so gemacht und nur einmal hat sich jemand beschwert und dem hab ich halt erklärt, dass man bei uns auf die Dinger immer Bedarf macht, hat sich einfach so eingebürgert. Ich finds jetzt nicht die über drüber Neuerung von Blizz, es ist halt nötig, da anscheinend nicht überall die gleichen Regeln herrschen.


----------



## Soladra (12. März 2010)

und wie wärs wenn jeder beim endboss ne kugel bekommt^^

und n nettes kleines äpix on top auch noch damit ja keiner zur Konkurenz geht

und noch ein niedliches pet...

das grüngelbkarierte mount nicht zu vergessen

vieleicht könnt mal das ganze noch mit nem Pizzaservice koppeln 5 Bosse gleich 1 Hefekuchen vom local pizzadealer


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (12. März 2010)

Flamed mich nieder, da sieht man mal wieder wer sich auf mein Niveau einlässt. =)
 Für mich ist das Thema beendet. Moderator bitte lösche unser OT...

@kühlschrankknutscher
kühlschränke zu knutschen ist grad nicht gesund...


----------



## Icelemon (12. März 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Vor kurzer Zeit haben Leute darauf gewartet das alle, wie seit ca. 1,5 Jahren üblich (zumindest auf meinem Server), Gier gerollt haben und selbst dann die kugel mit Bedarf einzustecken.
> 
> Gute Änderung!



ich muss sagen ,dass es durchaus üblich ist, bedarf auf die kugeln zu würfeln. Auf meinem Server (Malfurion,Eredar,destromath/Allianz sowie Horde) würfelt jeder mit bedarf auf die Kugeln.


----------



## Keturah (12. März 2010)

Hm.....das es Leute gibt , die sich mit so einem Mist noch beschäftigen, anstatt die ganzen Probleme wie Lag´s etc zu korigieren...naja gzz mal dazu....!!!

Ich hab da auch ne Lösung alle machen Bedarf, dann weint hinterher auch keiner !!!

Bitte Closed hier.


----------



## Supermany2 (12. März 2010)

Ich frage mich eigentlich immer nur : "Warum Gier?" Ich meine jeder hat den selben Bedarf auf die Kugel weil jeder braucht mal ne Hosenverzauberung z.B.

Und Warum gibt es leute die immer sagen müssen "Alle bitte Gier werfen" wenn man so genau die selben Chancen hat wie wenn alle Bedarf machen Nur eben das da dann keiner etwas werfen kann das er sie 100%ig bekommt aber wenn dann halt doch wer Bedarf macht dann fangen sie an zu heulen. Aber warum eigentlich? Ich meine sie brauchten die Kugel doch eh nicht darum ja eben Gier. Zumindest ist so die Logik dieser Leute^^


----------



## Nexilein (12. März 2010)

Da lobe ich mir unseren Server/Realmpool. Da wird gegiert, bzw. gefragt ob man Bedarf würfeln darf. Vor den Patchnotes zu 3.3.3, und danach auch noch.


----------



## Lindhberg (12. März 2010)

ich finde die regelung erfreulich............  mich hat das eh immer genervt zu schauen was die anderen würfeln.........


----------



## Fluenza (12. März 2010)

einfach alle lernen need darauf zu würfeln? wers net lernt soll eben nichts bekommen


----------



## Shujo (12. März 2010)

*whine whine whine* Ich bin zu blöd um auf Need zu klicken fix it blizz QQ.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2010)

Leute, geht einfach zum Kegeln, klaut euch ein paar Kugel und steckt sie in die Gefriertruhe. Und das Problem ist gelöst, auch wenn dann plötzlich ganz viele Kegelbahnen dicht machen müssen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battschack (12. März 2010)

Meiner meinung nach einfach selbst schuld wo ned bedarf würfeln...

Hätte man vorher auch schon jeder bedarf gewürfelt hätte niemand was ninjan können oder?

Also wozu gier nehmen wenn jeder gier würfeln soll euer meinung nach?


----------



## Er4yzer (12. März 2010)

also auf frostwolf wird egtl seit jeher von allen bedarf drauf gewürfelt...


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (12. März 2010)

bedarf ist wenn cih wirklich bedarf hab, auf die kugeln hat einfach keiner wirklich bedarf. was bin ich froh das das die meisten auf cyclone/horde auch noch so verstehen. ich finde es ist einfach ein ad absurdum führen des bedarf/gier systems wenn man bedarf auf etwas drücken muss. blizzard hat das aber ja mit der bedarf vor gier, sowie dem entzauberungswurf schon erkannt und führen den richtigen weg in dieser sache einfach weiter. wer bei der kugel need drückt is en ninja und nix anderes.

edith: frostwolf is ja mal die größte ansammlung itemversessener-gearscore fanatiker im ganzen deutschen wow raum xD der realm is für garnix ein positives Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lindhberg (12. März 2010)

Shujo schrieb:


> *whine whine whine* Ich bin zu blöd um auf Need zu klicken fix it blizz QQ.




wahrscheinlich ist die geistige leistung die man bei der überlegung ob man bedarf hat oder nicht, wesentlich höher als die die man benötigt um deinem vorschlag nachzukommen.....
einfacher ist es allemal nur bedarf zu klicken! aber eine abwägung der situation mit einer evtl fehlentscheidung als blöd darzustellen finde ich ziemlich hochnäsig........ und genau deswegen begrüße ich die entscheidung, da mir als mensch der durchaus darüber nachdenkt ob er denn nun wirklich bedarf hat oder nicht wieder eine mühselige entscheidung abgenommen wird  






^^


----------



## Er4yzer (12. März 2010)

Noregas-Baelgun schrieb:


> edith: frostwolf is ja mal die größte ansammlung itemversessener-gearscore fanatiker im ganzen deutschen wow raum xD der realm is für garnix ein positives Beispiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf frostwolf spielt ein großteil der mit abstand besten spieler europas, dafür ist der server ein gutes beispiel. (von der itemgeilheit mancher leute muss man da mal absehen, solange aber _ALLE_ gleich itemgeil sind geht die rechnung doch auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (12. März 2010)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> auf frostwolf spielt ein großteil der mit abstand besten spieler europas, dafür ist der server ein gutes beispiel. (von der itemgeilheit mancher leute muss man da mal absehen, solange aber _ALLE_ gleich itemgeil sind geht die rechnung doch auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die guten/viel spieler sind ja genau in dem punkt meistens die allerschlimmsten.


----------



## J_0_T (12. März 2010)

Tschinkn schrieb:


> Das Gejammere über den fehlenden Ehrenkodex bringt doch nix.
> Wenn Rnds mit drin sind warte ich: Wenn einer Bedarf drückt, drücke ich auch Bedarf - ansonsten Gier. Sollte mich einer austricksen ists auch kein Beinbruch
> 
> 
> ...



wieso austricksen? einfach warten... entweder drückt er dann was oder geht einfach so

Ich würfel auch immer als letzter auf die Kugel... beaobacht den chat und wenn einer need macht tu ich das auch...

man hat mich zwar da mal als noob bezeichnet... aber wenn schon 3 gier machenund der 4'te meint need zu drücken... dann gebe ich ihn ne herausforderung... wenn ich die kugel beomme hat er halb pech gehabt.


----------



## J_0_T (12. März 2010)

Shujo schrieb:


> *whine whine whine* Ich bin zu blöd um auf Need zu klicken fix it blizz QQ.



Nix gegen deinen post... aber der ist vom inhalt aber so flach das man ihn unter ne tür schieben kann.


Blizz reagiert halt... auf was ist mir ein rätsel, aber irgendwas wird sie schon eritten haben... seit doch froh das der rest nicht auch so verteilt wird...


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (12. März 2010)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Finds gut das es nun automatisch läuft. Macht das ganze angenehmer.



sehe ich genauso


----------



## wowoo (12. März 2010)

Macht das einen unterschied ob 5 Leute Gier oder Bedarf machen? Kommt das gleich dabei raus..


----------



## Lindhberg (12. März 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Macht das einen unterschied ob 5 Leute Gier oder Bedarf machen? Kommt das gleich dabei raus..



vorrausgesetzt ALLE machen das gleiche.......... und das ist ja das problem


----------



## Latharíl (13. März 2010)

also, ich gehör zu denen, die mittlerweile so lang warten bis vier leute gewürfelt haben un wenns nur drei waren, wart ich solang bis das "warten zum würfeln" ausgelaufen is...

mich nervt dieses "bedarf"gedrücke auf die kugeln so..ich mein, braucht man die kugeln soo dringend, dass man nich anstandshalber gier machen kann? die kugeln haben früher schon nich viel gekostet und heut eig auch net...wer bedarf macht, wird von mir meist in grund und boden geflamed oder gepflegt- dank eg- mit ninja bewertet


----------



## Technocrat (13. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wieder eine technische Regelung um die menschlichen Unzulänglichkeiten zu regeln.



Mal ehrlich: ob alle need machen oder alle greed ist noch völlig egal.


----------



## Antigonos (13. März 2010)

Vollkommen schwachsinnige Änderung^^ Ob nun 5 von 5 Spielern Bedarf rollen oder ob 5 von 5 Spielern zwangsweise Gier rollen kann mir wer den unterschied erklären? Fakt ist es gibt für Gegenstände wie die Kugeln 2 Loot Optionen 1.Bedarf für den welcher es braucht weil er/sie/es n Beruf hat der diesen Gegenstand benötigt und 2.Gier für alle anderen. Ich habe (wie wohl jeder) mehrere Chars die wo die Kugel verarbeiten können drücken schon immer Bedarf und alle anderen drücken halt Gier. Naja Blizz halt^^

In diesem Sinne mfG und so


----------



## Senseless6666 (13. März 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> das 4/5 Gier machen (normal oder?^^) und ein depp dann Bedarf macht und fröhlich mit der Kugel wegläuft



Ein Pro.. wie ich z.b die leute sind selber schuld.. Wenn alle Bedarf machen wärs sicher.

Man kann nur dumm sein wenn man gier macht, das ist sowas wie SM.. nur statt auf schmerzen zu stehen steht man drauf das einem was weggerollt wird, und man sich dann beschweren kann, man möchte ja abgezockt werden ganz klar... wer das nicht will drückt Bedarf, ganz einfach.


----------



## J_0_T (13. März 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: ob alle need machen oder alle greed ist noch völlig egal.



Stimmt... sagen wir ma... hätte blizz das gier in bedarf geändert das dann automatisch statt findet hätte es diesen thread inkl den selben mitteilungen auch gegeben...


Ne bessere idee wäre es die würden nicht droppen... sondern man könnte sie mit nen 24 std cd craften... wobei ich mich dann nur frage welcher beruf da sinn machen würde... Juwe vlt?


----------



## Karius (13. März 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: ob alle need machen oder alle greed ist noch völlig egal.



Richtig. Und damit das endlich auch der Fall ist, gibts die Änderung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huangwen (13. März 2010)

Ganz einfach, nachdem ich immer wieder einen Deppen dabei hatte der meinte als einziger "Bedarf" zu haben(und das nur auf die Kugel), hab ich n makro geschrieben:

Bitte alle Bedarf auf die "Gefrorene Kugel" würfeln.

Und schon war das Problem mit den asozialen Abgreifern gelöst!


----------



## Bighorn (13. März 2010)

Und wenn man schon bis zum Schluß wartet um dann als einzigstes Bedarf zu würfeln sollte man auch in der Gruppe/Ini bleiben bis die Sachen zugeteilt sind.
Wie oft habe ich es schon erlebt das alle weg sind und der Boss, die Kiste noch zu looten waren (Kugel, Splitter Kristall).


----------



## Icejumper (13. März 2010)

Auch bei uns machen alle "Bedarf" drauf!
Wenn einer was braucht wird "Bedarf" gemacht, und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und keiner beschwert sich !!
Und da ist es auch egal was es ist, eine Waffe oder Kleidung. Warum soll das bei der Kugel anders sein?
Ich verstehe hier mal die Aufregung nicht...!

lg


----------



## Imanewbie (13. März 2010)

Seht es doch einfach ein auf den einen Server hat sich die 1.5 Jahre bedarf durchgesetzt, auf dem anderen Gier, dabei ist es völlig egal ob man e jetzt braucht oder nicht, es wurde einfach von der Masse des Servers geregelt und jetzt kommt es eben zu Problemen wenn jeder von einem anderen Server ist und die einen Gier die anderen Bedaf würfeln. Ich würfel auch noch immer Gier auf die Kugel nur ich warte bis alle vor mir waren und wenn einer Bedarf genommen hat nehme ich es auch *verschenke ja nix an ninjas*. 

Leichter wäre es wenn alle Bedarf würfeln nur das braucht halt auch seine Zeit bis es sich bei allen durchgesetzt hat.

mfg


----------



## Thug (13. März 2010)

Ihr seid doch arme Narren wenn Ihr um 'nen frost orb so ein Geschrei macht.


----------



## Murk (13. März 2010)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> Seht es doch einfach ein auf den einen Server hat sich die 1.5 Jahre bedarf durchgesetzt, auf dem anderen Gier, dabei ist es völlig egal ob man e jetzt braucht oder nicht, es wurde einfach von der Masse des Servers geregelt und jetzt kommt es eben zu Problemen wenn jeder von einem anderen Server ist und die einen Gier die anderen Bedaf würfeln. Ich würfel auch noch immer Gier auf die Kugel nur ich warte bis alle vor mir waren und wenn einer Bedarf genommen hat nehme ich es auch *verschenke ja nix an ninjas*.
> 
> Leichter wäre es wenn alle Bedarf würfeln nur das braucht halt auch seine Zeit bis es sich bei allen durchgesetzt hat.
> 
> mfg




Das Problem mit den Kugeln existiert doch erst seitdem man damit wieder etwas anfangen kann.
Vor der bekanntgabe war "Gier" Standard und nie ein Thema. Neuerdings machen einige eben "Bedarf".
Auch mir wurde schon einiges "weggewürfelt" wenn man es so nennen kann.
Deswegen schauen was andere so machen, dann entscheiden was man selber macht, fertig.
Aber die Regelung ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, so gibt es eben weniger Ärger.


----------



## lordxanatos (13. März 2010)

ich mach immer als erstes need
so bleibt den anderen überlassen ob sie mitgehn oder nett sind und quasi passen indem sie gier klickern
ob das assi ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt, hinzu kommt dass ich das theoretisch mit meinen 2 juwes nutzen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lendryll (13. März 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch arme Narren wenn Ihr um 'nen frost orb so ein Geschrei macht.


Ich glaube viele in dem Thread wissen immer noch nicht, dass man mit dem nächsten Patch Gefrorene Kugeln in Frostlotus, Äonenkram und höhere Kugeln eintauschen kann.


----------



## Manotis (13. März 2010)

Hab mir schon angewöhnt als letzter zu würfeln. Wenn die alle Bedarf drücken drück ich auch Bedarf ansonsten natürlich gier. Kann ich mir demnächst wohl sparen auf jeden Fall eine sinnvolle Änderung


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr Hering (13. März 2010)

naja ganz ehrlich war hat diese gier auf kugel regelung überhaupt eingeführt wäre eh schlauer wenn eifnach alle bedarf machen


----------



## sedonium (13. März 2010)

und wenn jmd wirklich mal bedarf hat`?

Weil ihm ausgerechnet noch eine kugel fehlt ?


----------



## Messerset (13. März 2010)

Fleischy schrieb:


> so ein schwachsinn -_- wo ist das problem das alle bedarf würfeln?
> das ist wie beim schwertgriff oder jedem random mount...
> schön das man auf sowas zeit verschwendet



quoted for truth


----------



## zarix (13. März 2010)

Einfach alle Bedarf machen dann sieht es auch nicht nach 4/5 gier aus.


----------



## sedonium (13. März 2010)

aber es wird immer einige geben die die kugeln mehr brauchen als andere,

und wenn man das logisch begründen kann, finde ich das ok


----------



## blindhai (13. März 2010)

sedonium schrieb:


> aber es wird immer einige geben die die kugeln mehr brauchen als andere,
> 
> und wenn man das logisch begründen kann, finde ich das ok



Inwiefern willst du das denn begründen? "Aber ich will mir gleich was davon holen" zählt mal gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## MayoAmok (13. März 2010)

Ich hab seit jeher Gier auf die olle Kugel gemacht, genau wie der Rest des Servers. Ist mir auch völlig egal, ob ich das Ding kriege. Da sich aber immer mehr bei mir in der Tasche stapeln, denken wohl noch mehr so wie ich. 

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zu dem Vorschlag, zu warten , was die anderen machen. Das geht leider nur solange gut, bis die anderen nicht den gleichen Plan haben........


----------



## GeProtector (13. März 2010)

Ja eine änderung welche dringend erforderlich war... xD

Bei uns macht eh jeder Bedarf, daher wayne?


----------



## Tikume (13. März 2010)

sedonium schrieb:


> und wenn jmd wirklich mal bedarf hat`?
> 
> Weil ihm ausgerechnet noch eine kugel fehlt ?



Du meinst er hat die 20 Gold fürs AH nicht?


----------



## Traklar (13. März 2010)

Denk mal das ist mehr ne allgemeine Änderung, da die Kugeln auch mit 3.3.3. eintauschbar werden und man dadurch jedem die gleiche Chance geben will.


----------



## Natar (14. März 2010)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> auf frostwolf spielt ein großteil der mit abstand besten spieler europas, dafür ist der server ein gutes beispiel. (von der itemgeilheit mancher leute muss man da mal absehen, solange aber _ALLE_ gleich itemgeil sind geht die rechnung doch auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (14. März 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Denk mal das ist mehr ne allgemeine Änderung, da die Kugeln auch mit 3.3.3. eintauschbar werden und man dadurch jedem die gleiche Chance geben will.



denke ich auch... sonst wird es immer leuts geben die nur bedarf machen... nun schalten sie halt die wahl mgl ab... und das is ja auch ok


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. März 2010)

sedonium schrieb:


> und wenn jmd wirklich mal bedarf hat`?
> 
> Weil ihm ausgerechnet noch eine kugel fehlt ?





Ahja? Alle haben Bedarf.... und wenn dieser dann wegrollt dann flamt ihr ihn doch auch als stealer selbst wenner sagt das ihm nurnoch 1ne fehlt.. das kann ich auch sagen


----------



## Simi1994 (14. März 2010)

Was ist den mit den Twinks, die sie evtl. brauchen um sich ne anständige Rüstung zu schneidern, schmieden, etc? 
Zum Schneidern würfel ich auch "Bedarf" und wenn dann einer fragt dann reich ein einfaches "zum schneidern" völlig aus.


----------



## J_0_T (14. März 2010)

Die neue reglung is schon okay... so hat jeder die chance.


und hey... die Kugeln werden im Ah ggf eh an wert verlieren... weiß nicht direkt wieso ich das gefühl habe... aber naja... war auch bei anderen dingen so


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (14. März 2010)

Diese Änderung wird definitiv dazu beitragen, dass jeder Spieler die gleiche Chance hat um diese Kugel zu ergattern.

Wenn man aber mal die Kehrseite betrachtet fällt folgendes auf:

+ Angenommen ich bin ein "Casual" und vertreibe mir meine Zeit mit der ein oder anderen heroischen Instanz und vllt mal ein kleiner 10er Raid. Nun benötigt der Großteil der Raider aber die Kugel um sich Frostlotus für Fläschchen zu kaufen. Wieso sollte man nicht den Spielern den Vortritt lassen, die die Kugel also brauchen? Man selber hat ja schließlich weniger Profit davon.

+ Angenommen beim Endboss droppt eine Gefrorene Kugel. Ich seh die ersten Leute Bedarf rollen. Als Letzter drücke ich Gier. Dann flame ich die Leute, weil sie ja so itemgeil sind ---> Wo ist der Sinn?

Wenn man doch weiß, dass die Leute Bedarf würfeln, wieso würfelt man dann nicht selber auch Bedarf? Wieso würfelt man stattdessen Gier und weint dann in irgendwelchen Foren rum? So eine Ignoranz kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich persönlich spiele auf dem Server Nera'thor und bei uns wurde schon seit dem Start von Wotlk Bedarf auf die Gefrorenen Kugeln gerollt und es hat sich nie jemand beschwert. Natürlich kann es sein, dass man die Gefrorene Kugel für Gold braucht aber hat man auf Gold etwa kein Need? Ich könnte genauso gut bei irgendwelchen blauen/lilanen Gegenständen sagen, dass ich die fürs 2nd Equip brauche und daher Bedarf würfle. Eigentlich ist das aber gelogen und ich wills nur beim Händler verkaufen. Würde euch sowas besser gefallen? Ich kenne nämlich genug Leute, die eben dieses tun. Dann sollte man ja schließlich autogreed für jedes Item einführen.

Fakt ist: Man kann es niemandem Recht machen. Und man kann in einer schnellen heroischen Instanz von ~ 15 Minuten nicht durch bloßes Hingucken herausfinden wer Need auf so eine Kugel hätte, weil man sich nicht sicher sein kann/keinen Beweis hat. Gerade bei Leuten von anderen Servern interessiert es die Spieler nicht ob die was bekommen. Man sieht sie schließlich nie wieder. Wenn diese Spieler aber Bedarf auf etwas rollen sind das natürlich wieder "Ninjalooter" oder Ähnliches.

Also passt euch entweder ans Rollverhalten der anderen Leute an oder "Stop Whining", wie es so schön heißt.


----------



## XBashorNOT (14. März 2010)

Wer sie nicht braucht(= kein Bedarf=genug Gold, keine Verwendung für Berufe etc.), und Gier würfelt, soll dann auch nicht meckern wenn er sie nicht bekommt.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (14. März 2010)

Auf meinem Server wurde in fast jeder Gruppe Bedarf gewürfelt. Ich kannte das nicht anders. Als dann serverübergreifend Gruppen zusammengestellt wurden, kamen die ersten, die sich darüber beschwerten, dass Bedarf gewürfelt wurden... Naja, wen interessierts. Ist ja eh nur 5 Gold beim NPC wert und man braucht die nur für wenige Rezepte. Macht nichts (und raiden geh ich auch nicht). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (14. März 2010)

Ihr macht einen Aufstand um diese Kugeln.. das ist echt krank..

"Oh mein Gott, er hat Bedarf gewürfelt!!! Hängt ihn!!!"

..Kindergarten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei ich seit Einführung des Würfelsystems nicht verstanden habe, warum man für Sachen, die man für Berufe etc. braucht, nicht Bedarf würfeln "darf".. Und diejenigen, die sowas über Gier gewonnen haben verkaufen dann alles beim Händler / im AH


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Witzlos..


----------



## blindhai (14. März 2010)

Ich denke es ist alle gesagt worden...Thema ist zu Ende diskutiert.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. März 2010)

zoff um kugeln im wert von 10g. beeindruckend


----------



## Huangwen (14. März 2010)

OKI, für 10g kauf ich dir mal direkt alle ab, die du hast.

Hab meine Sammlung von 100 kugeln (wollte die einfach nicht unter preis im AH verscherbeln da man ja eh 5g dafür bekommt)
für 30g/stück verkloppt.

mittlerweile leigt der preis bei 20-25g, aber immer noch mit der ertragreichste loot in ner hero ini

soviel dazu^^


----------



## Tikume (14. März 2010)

Ilostatfrogger schrieb:


> Wenn man doch weiß, dass die Leute Bedarf würfeln, wieso würfelt man dann nicht selber auch Bedarf? Wieso würfelt man stattdessen Gier und weint dann in irgendwelchen Foren rum? So eine Ignoranz kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen.



Nochmal ganz langsam ...
4 Leute würfeln Gier ... 1 Bedarf.

Aber Problem ist es in der Realität in der Tat eher selten. Ich hatte dieses Verhalten bisher vielleicht 3 mal.


----------



## Sabrina1 (14. März 2010)

Hi, Ich habe mir ein Makro gemacht wo steht das alle Bedarf machen sollen.
Macht dennoch einer Gier,ist er selber schuld,zumidestens kann keiner behaupten er wüsste von nix.

Macht man gar nix und würfelt gier ist man der depp wenn einer Bedarf würfelt.


Grüße Sabrina


----------



## Messerset (14. März 2010)

Streit bei der Lootvergabe langweilt mich!


----------



## Caxres (15. März 2010)

Moin,

hey nicht aufhören!
Finde es immer wieder lustig das Leute wegen nen paar Gold Seitenalnge Texte verfassen.
Mit dem 3.3.3 wird eben die Würfel Option wegfallen.

Dann gibts gemaule und mit 3.3.4 bekommt jeder dessen Fraktion gerade die meisten Spieler in der ICC Luftschlacht hat eine Kugel...

Den Gegenwert der gefr. Kugel kann doch jeder innerhalb von 5 Minuten farmen. Bei den Äonen Teilen braucht man noch nichtmal nen Farmskill.

Bin sowieso dafür dasd er Spieler nicht mehr entscheiden darf ob er auf irgendwas würfelt. Wenn eine Klasse ein Teil gebrauchen kann wird es vom Programm selbst verwürfelt und verteilt. Und man sollte die vielen Skills abschaffen. Viel zu schwierig. Lieber die Möglichkeit Kombos zusammen zu klicken. Dieses Kombo feuert der Char dann auf Tastendruck ab und macht dabei kewle Geräusche.
Random Inis sollten bei einer Wartezeit von mehr als 2 Minuten mit NPCs aufgestockt werden. Das die NPC richtig Dämätsch machen sieht man ja inner PDK.

So und jetzt bitte weitermachen!

C


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2010)

Es gibt aber auch immer wieder Spinner die aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen... und ja, ihr dürft euch ruhig angesprochen fühlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kev_S (15. März 2010)

PAAARTYYYY!!!!! JAAA xD

Kein dummes "sorry verklickt" oder "dachte alle machen Bedarf" getue mehr xD 

Ja es sind nur gefrorene Kugeln aber mal ernsthaft, so lootgeier, die meinen es kann einem egal sein wo man need macht und wo nicht, find ich zum kotzen xD

Gefrorene Kugeln sind ein Drop, und sowas wird fair verrollt. Betonung auf "fair"


----------



## Gnarak (15. März 2010)

Ging bis jetzt auch immer wunderbar ohne solche Änderung. Bei jedem Randominibesuch gleich am Anfang Makro > alle Bedarf auf Kugel < und schon ist alles klar.


----------



## Freakypriest (15. März 2010)

In meinem Realmpool ist Bedarf klicken eh die Regel, also wird es von daher keine Änderung für mich geben.


----------



## Gaueko (15. März 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> das 4/5 Gier machen (normal oder?^^) und ein depp dann Bedarf macht und fröhlich mit der Kugel wegläuft



Ich würds net unbedingt als "Depp" hinstellen - ich bin von der Nachtwache (Gier) auf Frostwolf gewechselt - dort haben alle Standardmäßig Bedarf gemacht.
Wenn nun eine Gruppe aus Spielern von 5 verschiedenen Servern besteht ist es nur normal, dass das nicht auf jeden Server gleich gehandhabt wird...


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. März 2010)

Also... dass man nun nicht mehr Bedarf würfeln darf ist doch sowas von egal. Früher haben ALLE need gewürfelt und Zukunft können alle nur noch Gier würfeln. Wo ist da der Unterschied? Es würfeln nach wie vor alle auf der gleichen Prioritätsebene.


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. März 2010)

Zum Glück, am Anfang habe ich immer Gier gemacht weil ich ja kein 1st need habe, aber alle anderen machten fröhlich Bedarf weil es ja 20g im AH dafür gibt......naja seit dem mache ich auch Bedarf und daher finde ich es richtig, das es bald so geht.


----------



## Knallkörper (15. März 2010)

So ein schwachsinn... was ist wenn ich jetzt eine neue Hosenverzauberung neede und grad kein Gold habe... asoooo dann muss ich mich unterordnen obwohl Bedarf besteht!?

P.s. btw. nur ein depp würfelt Gier also selbst schuld.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. März 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> P.s. btw. nur ein depp würfelt Gier also selbst schuld.


Wenn das auf Deinem Realmpool so geregelt ist schön für Dich... aber lass solch kindische Pauschalisierungen.

Bei uns wurde bisher auch meist auf die Kugeln gegiert weil sie keiner mehr brauchte (außer für Verkauf), seit Ankündigung von 3.3.3 gibt es allerdings ein wildes Durcheinander von Bedarf und Gier. Mach mir jetzt auch ein Makro mit der Bitte dass alle Bedarf machen. Ich find die Änderung, sollte sie denn so live gehen, gut, da dadurch (vorprogrammierter) Streit vermieden werden kann. Es gibt wichtigeres als so eine Kugel, aber endlich kann man sie mal wieder für sinnvolle Sachen einsetzen.^^


----------



## Scørpius86 (15. März 2010)

Momentan machen eh alle Need auf die Kugeln, dann kann man nur noch Gier machen, ändert sich also nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rootii (15. März 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> das 4/5 Gier machen (normal oder?^^) und ein depp dann Bedarf macht und fröhlich mit der Kugel wegläuft



selbst schuld solln halt alle bedarf machen..
hab ich damals schon immer weil ich viele gebraucht hab für berufe.. immer wieder nützlich

wer giert, soll sich nich beschweren wenn der, der need hat/würfelt mit der kugel wegläuft.. dafür is das system da...
bei need -> need .... gier -> kein need :/


----------



## Wiesenputz (15. März 2010)

Hm,

ich habe 5 Chars mit denen ich Heros mache. Da sind 2 Schneider, 1 Juwe, 1 Ingi dabei. Nur ein Char hat Bergbau und Kräuterkunde.

Also mache ich bei 4 Chars Bedarf und bei einem Gier? Ne, auch der Bergbauchar macht Bedarf, weil es eigentlich auf unserem Realmpool immer schon üblich war Bedarf zu machen.


----------



## Stevesteel (15. März 2010)

finde auch, daß Bedarf hier die beste Auswahl ist.
Denn genau betrachtet, wie will mir denn der eine Spieler, der statt Gier Bedarf macht, weismachen, wieso gerade er und niemand anderes Bedarf machen sollte.
Nee nee, alle Bedarf und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. März 2010)

Einige scheinen noch nicht verstanden haben, was überhaupt das Problem ist.

Das Problem ist nicht ob alle Gier oder Bedarf würfeln. 

Auf meinem Realm und seit dem Dungeonfinder auch Realmpool, ist es üblich auf die kugel Gier zu würfeln, woran sich auch alle gehalten haben.
Seit den letzten Patchnotes gibt es einige hinterhältige Spieler die diese Gepflogenheit ausnutzen und warten bis alle gewürfelt haben und dann Bedarf nehmen.

Da ich mich nicht gerne von diesen dummen Hanseln verarschen lasse, muß ich jetzt jedesmal den Chat beobachten, ob nicht einer Bedarf gewürfelt hat.

Kurz und knapp, das Problem ist:
Wenn ich wie üblich blind Gier würfel, könnte ich von jemand reingelegt werden.
Wenn ich einfach blind Bedarf würfel, könnte ich der Arsch sein, der ich nicht sein will.

Dieser Mehraufwand für eine Banalität wurde von Blizz durch die Änderung rückgängig gemacht. Sehr gut!


----------



## Martok352 (15. März 2010)

haben eh immer alle bedarf gemacht... also wo is das prob?!
zu beginn des dungeon-tools wars vllt so, dass noch einige gier gemacht haben, aber inzwischend drückt jeder auto auf need...


----------



## Wakanar (15. März 2010)

Ich habs in meinem Spielerleben eigentlich so gelernt, das man nur auf BoP Sachen die man für seine momentane Skillung Bedarf würfelt.

Alle Sachen die man verkaufen kann werden mit Gier gewürfelt. (wozu dann auch die Kugeln gehören!)

Nur bei BoE Items die man selbst nutzen will ist Bedarf noch gerechtfertig.

Items für Second Skill erfragt man im Gruppenchat.

Jeder der sich da anders verhält ist in meinen Augen ein unsozialer Schmarotzer.


Wem der Stiefel passt, der zieht ihn sich an.


----------



## KodiakderBär (15. März 2010)

finds gut:-) kurz einfach gut:-))


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. März 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> haben eh immer alle bedarf gemacht... also wo is das prob?!
> zu beginn des dungeon-tools wars vllt so, dass noch einige gier gemacht haben, aber inzwischend drückt jeder auto auf need...



OMG, NEIN auf meinem realmpool wurde bisher immer NEED gedrückt.

Wie kann man das nur beim Lesen übersehen?


----------



## bruderelfe (15. März 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> OMG, NEIN auf meinem realmpool wurde bisher immer NEED gedrückt.
> 
> Wie kann man das nur beim Lesen übersehen?




Bei uns dito!

es wurde nie bedarf gemacht nur gier, bis jetzt die meldung rausgekommen ist, und die nijalooter wieder vorbreschen!


----------



## Zentoro (15. März 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> So ein schwachsinn... was ist wenn ich jetzt eine neue Hosenverzauberung neede und grad kein Gold habe... asoooo dann muss ich mich unterordnen obwohl Bedarf besteht!?
> 
> P.s. btw. nur ein depp würfelt Gier also selbst schuld.



Glaub, der Depp hier bist Du.

Auf meinem Realm ist ebenfalls Gier Standard. Die richtigen Deppen warten ja erstmal ab, 4 Mal Gier und BEDARF.

Bei so nem Typen habe ich letztens nen Char auf seinem Server angelegt und ihm die Meinung gegeigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (15. März 2010)

leute wie oft noch das ist keine diskussions grundlage sagt einfach immer das alle bedarf klicken sollen und ende
das hat mehr als nur keine nachteile Oo


----------



## bruderelfe (15. März 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> leute wie oft noch das ist keine diskussions grundlage sagt einfach immer das alle bedarf klicken sollen und ende
> das hat mehr als nur keine nachteile Oo




Also du bestimmst das wir absofort nur noch bedarf drücken sollen, verstehe ich das richtig?
ich drücke das was ich will und wie ich drücken die mehrheit gier und ich erwarte das auch von person 5 die wartet brav bis wir 4 gier gewürfelt haben und macht dann bedarf!
sehr toll!


----------



## J_0_T (15. März 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> leute wie oft noch das ist keine diskussions grundlage sagt einfach immer das alle bedarf klicken sollen und ende
> das hat mehr als nur keine nachteile Oo



Hat sich doch eh erledigt mit dem nächsten patch... dann würfeln alle auto gier und es git kein abwarten mehr das alle gier machen damit man einfach ma bedarf haut und sich verpisst


das was jetzt eigendlich hier im thread entsteht sind beleidigungen und anmassungen... dazwischen dann leute die sagen das es egal is und andere die sich als miese spieler outen... im endeffekt eigendlich das was bei 99% aller threads entsteht die solche themas behandeln


----------



## Tyraila (15. März 2010)

blub <3


----------



## Phrosume (15. März 2010)

> das was jetzt eigendlich hier im thread entsteht sind beleidigungen und anmassungen... dazwischen dann leute die sagen das es egal is und andere die sich als miese spieler outen... im endeffekt eigendlich das was bei 99% aller threads entsteht die solche themas behandeln



Stimmt, dabei ist es eigentlich nur eine Frage der Erziehung bzw. auffassung.

Als stereotypes Beispiel könnte man sagen das die Need-Klicker alle Einzelkinder sind, wo die Eltern mit einem Speculum und weiß der Geier nicht alles gespielt haben.
Ím Gegensatz zu den "Dummen" Greed-Klickern mit ca. 5 Brüdern/Schwestern die in ihrem Leben einfach alles gerecht aufteilen möchten.

Steckt man jetzt die besagten Einzelkinder in ein Zimmer mit einem einzigen Spielzeug in ein Zimmer, wird einer als erstes da sein und das Spielzeug in seinen Griff nehmen (was davor/danach passiert möchte ich nicht weiter ausführen, die Kinder sind schon von genug Killerspielen umgeben) und nicht her geben.

Das Gleiche mit denjenigen die Geschwister haben. Die werden natürlich auch alle das Spielzeug haben wollen - aber warum sollte man sich darum streiten wenn man gemeinsam Spaß haben kann und jeder mit dem Spielzeug spielen darf.

Jetzt steckt man beide Gruppen in ein Zimmer mit einem einzigen Spielzeug. Ein Einzelkind wird natürlich sofort darauf zustürmen, es nehmen und nicht wieder hergeben. Die anderen Kinder (ob Einzelkinder oder nicht) werden versuchen das Spielzeug früher oder später selbst halten zu dürfen - je nach Verhältnis und Erziehung eben anders...

Und nein icht möchte weder Einzelkinder noch sonst wen über einen Kamm scheren, aber mir ist nichts besseres eingefallen.

Also, ich wurde von Anfang an (WoW-technisch) so erzogen "Wenn du Bedarf hast, mach Bedarf. Wenn nicht, dann nicht." Und daran halte ich mich bis heute. Gefrorene Kugeln gehören für mich zur Kategorie "Brauch ich nicht dringend".


----------



## KennyKiller (15. März 2010)

wird auch mal Zeit, alles andere ist Schwachsinn


----------



## TheGui (15. März 2010)

Ich als Juwe brauch Täglich mindestens eine Kugel... scheiß änderung : /


----------



## Medolie (15. März 2010)

Endlich ma ne vernünftige Änderung. Die Kugel braucht jeder entweder alle Bedarf oder keiner.


----------



## Gerti (15. März 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich als Juwe brauch Täglich mindestens eine Kugel... scheiß änderung : /



AH, Marken, Mehr Heros gehen,...

Naja mir egal, bei uns wars schon immer so, dass alle Need gewürfelt haben. Es brauch auch ja jederirgendwann mal.


----------



## CharlySteven (15. März 2010)

es drücken doch soweiso soll 90% der Leute auf need.
also, naja mal schauen wann blizz es einführt das mensch automatisch needet wenn ein item besser is als das eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw @über mir das lied is verfassungswiedrig was du in der signatur hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

wegen aufruf zur gewalt *g*


----------



## Gliothiel (16. März 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ja leider.




Tja leider wird es solche Regelungen immer mehr geben müssen. Liegt leider in der Natur vieler Spieler.


----------



## Technocrat (16. März 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> leute wie oft noch das ist keine diskussions grundlage sagt einfach immer das alle bedarf klicken sollen und ende


Exakt das. Hab meiner G19 ein Markro dieses Inhalts gemacht, das ich vor dem Endboss loslasse. Hat immer sauber geklappt und ist fair.


----------



## bloodstained (16. März 2010)

Richtig so! *thumps up* mit vernünftig Reden bringt man einen ninja looter nicht zur vernunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refload (16. März 2010)

Aluarin schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> grad im englischen Forum gelesen, kA obs hier schon wer gepostet hat, ich hab zumindest nix gesehen =)
> 
> ...



Finde ich auf jeden Fall gut - das würde sonst nur Stress geben und irgendein toller Hecht würde immer "Bedarf" drücken.


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. März 2010)

Ich hab extra ein Makro, dass ich während des täglichen "Trottel-Lottos" poste ...


_Wehrt euch gegen Ninja-Looter
Macht Bedarf auf die geforene Kugel !
Keine Macht den Ninjas ^^_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (16. März 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> So ein schwachsinn... was ist wenn ich jetzt eine neue Hosenverzauberung *neede* und grad kein Gold habe... asoooo dann muss ich mich unterordnen obwohl Bedarf besteht!?
> 
> P.s. btw. nur ein depp würfelt Gier also selbst schuld.




Das deutsche Wort ist brauche. Es ist ein ganz normales Wort und auch nicht übertrieben lang. Es ist auch nicht uncool in irgendeiner Art und Weise. Es ist einfach nur ein Wort.

"neede" ist einfach strunzdumm, es sieht total bescheuert aus und ist definitiv nicht cool. 

Werden denn alle immer bekloppter?


----------



## Dropz (16. März 2010)

wen stört das denn? momentan machen alle Bedarf dann alle Gier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nimmt sich nichts


----------



## Zhul (16. März 2010)

Also für mich ist dieses Thema kaum fünf Seiten wert...

Es ist doch sonnenklar, früher, vor der Meldung, waren die Kugeln zum sellen oder sammeln, also drückte jeder Gier.
Aber jetzt, da man äonenzeugs etc dafür kriegt (bald) hat man logischerweise Bedarf, also würfelt man auch so...

Ich sehe das Problem nicht... vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht dafür qualifiziert es zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (16. März 2010)

Zhul schrieb:


> Also für mich ist dieses Thema kaum fünf Seiten wert...
> 
> Es ist doch sonnenklar, früher, vor der Meldung, waren die Kugeln zum sellen oder sammeln, also drückte jeder Gier.
> Aber jetzt, da man äonenzeugs etc dafür kriegt (bald) hat man logischerweise Bedarf, also würfelt man auch so...
> ...



ich seh es eig auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (16. März 2010)

Hier hab ich das problem auf Seite 6 erläutert. Für die Lesefaulen unter uns zitier ich mich mal selbst.



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Einige scheinen noch nicht verstanden haben, was überhaupt das Problem ist.
> 
> Das Problem ist nicht ob alle Gier oder Bedarf würfeln.
> 
> ...


----------

